

Basis of the undermining effect of monetary reward on intrinsic motivation - luu
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/11/05/1013305107.abstract

======
wccrawford
I've read other studies that say the same, and even experienced the effects
myself. If I'm doing something for fun or the love of it or out of kindness,
and you offer me money to do it, I lose a LOT of motivation. Sometimes even to
the point that I don't do any of it.

I think a lot of people have trouble realizing that money isn't the only form
of payment for something. Gratitude or self-respect can be even more powerful,
especially in an absence of them.

